

Waggle dance: how successful foraging bees recruit others to join them - henning
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waggle_dance

======
yanowitz
Anyone remember the 3-2-1 Contact episode (PBS show in US) where they showed
this? It blew my min as a child.

Which leads me to: are there any science shows of comparable or better quality
for kids today? Reruns of an 80s show won't cut it -- science has advanced
considerably in the last 30 years (e.g., the controversy section from the
wikipedia entry, plus all that intrawebs stuff, etc.).

------
makmanalp
Are you suggesting that founders find able co-founders with this method?

